
Jupiter Networks invests $2.5M in enterprise tech accelerator Alchemist - theBashShell
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/22/alchemist-accelerator-raises-2-5m/
======
valiant-comma
Note: Juniper Networks led the round[0][1], the TechCrunch article and its
title incorrectly reference "Jupiter Networks".

[0] See photo in article. [1]
[https://www.juniper.net/us/en/company/investments/](https://www.juniper.net/us/en/company/investments/)

